# 13 Dogs and 1 Cat Have a Wonderful Holiday Feast



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Merry Christmas Woof Meow!
13 Dogs and 1 Cat Have a Wonderful Holiday Feast

and of course it is the Golden texting at the dinner table LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is great!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So creative and funny!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I just saw that this video was made by the Humane Society of Utah and the dogs and cat featured in it are in need of homes. Some of them have been adopted.

Great video featuring those available for adoption......

Here’s a behind the scenes look at the making of the video-


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a great video!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks Carolina Mom - wonderful!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Brilliant = thank you


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Funny!

Merry Christmas everyone!


Max


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

It's amazing how well it turned out! Thanks for posting the video, Carolina Mom.


----------



## tony.aantoniou (Dec 23, 2014)

Merry Christmas !


----------



## jawad (Nov 13, 2015)

funny merry christmass


----------

